# Suppose they played classical music during the Super Bowl halftime



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

First time I'm starting a thread here. 

Not that it will ever happen, but supposed one were tasked with assembling a Super Bowl halftime show consisting of classical music. What would you include?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Honegger's Rugby of course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2016)

A conductor with a wiggly ***.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd love to America's reaction if the Juilliard String Quartet set up onstage and started to play Mozart!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Superbowl? I don't understand why anyone would want to watch all that bowling.

However I think the chicken dance from the 2005 Patricia Petibon version of Rameau's _Les Indes Galantes_ would entertain enough of the masses, though it would probably offend a lot of people too.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

If someone absolutely forced them to, they'd probably do a medley of "hits." Ride of the Valkyries, part of Mars from The Planets, maybe Ode to Joy to finish.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Webern's late works.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wild guess; I do think 60% of the audience are going to the toilets if they play classical music :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Wild guess; I do think 60% of the audience are going to the toilets if they play classical music :lol:


They used to have a brass band playing at half-time at the Wembley cup finals (_when I were a lad_) ... and the percentage going for a leak seemed to be about what you suggest .... with the rest singing football chants doubting the likelihood of the opposition (or referee) having ever known their father.

At least, I can never remember actually hearing anything that the band played

so, unless it was heavily amplified, I guess you could play anything you wanted


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ives's _Yale v. Princeton_, perhaps?


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I would not the SB because of the concussion problem. I'm not the only footballer that feel this way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP:

Simple Physics: Every action has an equal and opposite reaction:

Play classical music during Superbowl half-time:

99.87% of the world's population take a half-hour bathroom break.


----------



## Dawood (Oct 11, 2015)

Beyonce and her dancers dancing to various selected moment's from Mozart's Die Entführung aus dem Serail - especially the overture and particularly the final knees-up when they go on about how great Selim is. 

Hopefully have some of those folk in shark costumes from last year (or whenever it was).

It's all about balance.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Not relevant but I have to say it - I hate any connection between the Superbowl and music of any type. It's the game itself that has all of my interest. I do my best to not watch any halftime music or those stupid new commercials.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Copland's Fanfare for the Common Man. Let the audience feel special


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

I think if it were to happen it would be the hits type pieces that people mentioned. I could see it having lots of Star Wars/superhero-esque scores thrown in. In the end, it would probably be done in a way where the music was combine with some video montage or on-stage "action."


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'd rather not see classical music turned into a Big Mac from McDonald's...


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The Dance of the Seven Veils


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Wild guess; I do think 60% of the audience are going to the toilets if they play classical music :lol:


Which also means that the same 60% stay in their seats when they play music that belongs in the toilets -- which is the usual "music" of SuperBowl half time shows!

I've long held that high school marching bands should entertain at SuperBowl half time. Super Bowl cities could have competitions to select a winning school band to represent their city (or perhaps state) in the Bowl. The two bands could then duke it out on the field and, with a panel of qualified judges, one could be selected as the champion. Hey -- to me that beats Beyonce and the other drek they present as half time entertainment!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

SONNET CLV said:


> Which also means that the same 60% stay in their seats when they play music that belongs in the toilets -- which is the usual "music" of SuperBowl half time shows!
> 
> I've long held that high school marching bands should entertain at SuperBowl half time. Super Bowl cities could have competitions to select a winning school band to represent their city (or perhaps state) in the Bowl. The two bands could then duke it out on the field and, with a panel of qualified judges, one could be selected as the champion. Hey -- to me that beats Beyonce and the other drek they present as half time entertainment!


Furthermore, I'm in favor of making it a new contact sport.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

MonagFam said:


> I think if it were to happen it would be the hits type pieces that people mentioned. I could see it having lots of Star Wars/superhero-esque scores thrown in. In the end, it would probably be done in a way where the music was combine with some video montage or on-stage "action."


Or he could play the original piece instead of someones bit of plagiarism from NFL films.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Suppose I was Brad Pitt.

Neither ain't ever gonna happen so....


----------

